# Where is your dogs "sweet" spot?



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

just curious where other dogs "sweet" spot is... like that spot that makes him/her calm or air scratch an imaginary itch 

my pup LOVES his chest rubbed... he will almost stop doing anything and start doing the air itch.. 

its funny to mess with his "beauty mark" and tickling the whiskers on it... drives him nuts LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just behind his left ear


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

For the leg kick its his belly and sometimes a good butt scratch, but his "spot" is oddly enough his elbow and back of his front legs. If you scratch there he gets this sleepy look and will lean into you if he's standing or fall asleep if laying down.


----------



## PUN (Sep 28, 2010)

On his back right behind his head.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

The chest for my pup as well, although she's also pretty quick to roll onto her back and give ya her tummy.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

EVERYWHERE! You can scratch Chrono on his tummy, his back, his withers, his butt, his chest, his ear, or his leg, and he'll start kicking!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

My boy loves to have the front of his neck scratched when his collar is off. Our girl loves to sit up on her hind legs and get the undersides of her front legs scratched at the same time. (She looks like a kangaroo.)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger loves having his ears petted (like a bunny) he'll come up next to me and put his head under my hand so I can stroke his ears.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No question about it... lower back right above the hip area. She goes through my legs when i'm standing and waits for me to give her a scratch. 

As soon as i start scratching she pretty much collapses on the ground she likes it so much.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Victor will rub against my legs this means rub or brush me down my back. Jamie likes her tummy rubbed.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

For Blitz it's the inside of the ear. Though nothing calms him down more than a good chest rub.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly's magic spot to calm her down is up her nose between her eyes! Other than that, she will do anything for a belly rub


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna loves her belly being scratched.
Sobacca loves his back (right in-front of the tail) and his neck being scratched. The neck is his ultimate spot though, just all over his neck.


----------

